# Waterfalls



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)

Any. I love 'em.


----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)

Vietnam


----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)

wow


----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## S.J. (Mar 29, 2016)

Very impressive, Kat.  Thank you.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)

Oh wow ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)

Iceland


----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)

Ruby Falls in Tennessee


----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)

Of course Niagara


----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)

Taiwan


----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## waltky (Mar 29, 2016)

Kat:

... dem's some cool pics.


----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you waltky


----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (May 26, 2016)

You had a beautiful Idea, and I just had to ruin the whole thing.....  i'm so bad like that


----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> You had a beautiful Idea, and I just had to ruin the whole thing.....  i'm so bad like that




  Kinda love it!


----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (May 26, 2016)

Kat said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > You had a beautiful Idea, and I just had to ruin the whole thing.....  i'm so bad like that
> ...



Haha


----------



## Kat (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Luissa (Jun 4, 2016)

HI Kat!


----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)

Luissa said:


> HI Kat!





LuLu!!!  How are you???  Luissa


----------



## Luissa (Jun 4, 2016)

I am good. How are you? I have missed you. You should see Jackson now. He is eight and so big.


----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)

Luissa said:


> I am good. How are you? I have missed you. You should see Jackson now. He is eight and so big.




WOW I bet he is big. He was still little tyke last I saw him. Bet he's still a cutie though!

I posted to you in the FZ   Luissa


----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Lewdog (Jun 4, 2016)

I live near the Cumberland Falls here in Kentucky.


----------



## Kat (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 11, 2016)

Wow!  These are bea-u-ti-ful.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Likkmee (Jun 11, 2016)

Nothing like those gems but I can say I own this one.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 11, 2016)

Likkmee said:


> Nothing like those gems but I can say I own this one.



You own a waterfall?


----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Jun 13, 2016)

Kat said:


> Any. I love 'em.





Kat said:


> Iceland


----------



## Kat (Jun 13, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Any. I love 'em.
> ...





????????? Did you post in here  Muhammed


----------



## Kat (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 13, 2016)

I hope I'm not repeating any.  I haven't looked at the entire thread.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Jun 13, 2016)

Kat said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Can you read?

What is my post count?


Kat said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Maybe.


----------



## Kat (Jun 13, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...




ok


----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## westwall (Aug 11, 2016)

This is one of my favorite swimming places.  It's in the middle of the desert, quite literally surrounded by rock and sand, but the water is COLD!  A truly wonderful place to go.  It's called Calf Creek and is in southwestern Utah.


----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2016)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 13, 2016)

Kat said:


> Any. I love 'em.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## koshergrl (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)

Wrong thread..these aren't waterfalls, but I am not removing LOL


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## xband (Oct 24, 2016)

The famous architect, Frank Lloyd Wright built a mansion in the woods that he named Waterfalls and featured in the famous movie North by Northwest.


----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)

xband said:


> The famous architect, Frank Lloyd Wright built a mansion in the woods that he named Waterfalls and featured in the famous movie North by Northwest.





Cool. I love waterfalls. Love the peaceful feeling.


----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## xband (Oct 24, 2016)

A long time ago I swam in the Niagara River but did not go over Niagara Falls in a barrel.

I would have gone over Canadian aka Horseshoe Falls in a barrel because the water at the bottom is deep and I would only bob to the surface ready to do it again. Gee Haw!


----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)

xband said:


> A long time ago I swam in the Niagara River but did not go over Niagara Falls in a barrel.




LOL I know........you are still living!!


----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)

May be some reruns here. Been a while, and I am using a new folder for saving.


----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Larsky (Mar 24, 2017)

From da UP:


----------



## longknife (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## depotoo (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## OldLady (Apr 5, 2017)

This is a really nice state park in Western New York.  Hiking trails and the "Grand Canyon of the East" as well.  
Letchworth State Park


----------



## longknife (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 16, 2017)

Dorothy Creek.

Can you figure out where?

Hint:

Just downstream of the falls, on the North Bank, are hundreds of pieces of plank each planed lengthwise to be slightly curved and with bevelled edges.  Also hundreds of iron hoops.  They are remnants of an era about a hundred and ten years ago.,

Wanna guess?


----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 15, 2017)




----------



## April (May 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## Chuz Life (Jul 6, 2017)

Somewhere, in another thread, I shared a picture of one I painted. Instead of the view of the water coming toward you, it's from above the falls with the water going away. It was from a dream I had. 

(I often have dreams of flying or floating)


----------



## longknife (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2017)

Romania


----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 15, 2017)

Tucker Brook Falls, Milford, New Hampshire


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 10, 2017)

Where I'm from in the Blue Ridge Mountains, there are some of the most magnificent waterfalls in the world. And few eyes have ever seen them. You kind of have to live there andhave them in the vicinity to know how to get to them.

This on, although not spectacular by any means, is the very first one I found when I was maybe 5. I used to hang out at it. It was only a short walk through the woods to get there.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 10, 2017)

Doesn't that look so pretty with the rainbow?


----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## tycho1572 (Feb 5, 2018)

I love waterfalls.

I took one our nurses out to a small one that’s in the movie ‘Tuck Everlasting’. We also hiked to the scene where they’re standing on the large rock overlooking a deep canyon.

Here’s a clip from the movie that shows the rock and waterfall....


----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 14, 2018)

Taughannok falls


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 14, 2018)

Carpenter falls


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 14, 2018)

Pratts falls


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 14, 2018)

Chittenango falls




Endangered snail, unique to these falls, only place in the world


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 14, 2018)

Three Sisters Wilderness, Oregon


----------



## longknife (May 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 10, 2018)

I live for waterfalls. I always get bummed out that I was not born in California like i SHOULD have been,however later on after i do some thinking,I later realise i am one lucky guy the fact I get to go to the most beautiful ball park in the country in baseball and just get lost in the fountains which is every bit as great as all these waterfalls.

you got to at LEAST once in your life come to kansas city and take in THIS waterfall,to hell with the game,I only go to look at the waterfalls in the fountains.LOL

well I WAS close right? lol


----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## beautress (Oct 2, 2018)

Multnomah Falls - Wikipedia​


----------



## beautress (Oct 2, 2018)

Two million visitors go up to Multnomah Falls, Oregon every year. They're awesome. We visited several times in the 5 years we lived in Albany, Oregon. Seems we drove north on Interstate 5 (?), then turned right on the Columbia River highway on the USA side from Portland, headed easterly, I think. How lovely they are on any given day of the year.





​


----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## beautress (Oct 30, 2018)

Kjeragfossen, 715m,  Norway


----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## beautress (Oct 30, 2018)

DJI - Trolltunga, Preikestolen and Kjeragbolten 2017 - Drone Video

​


----------



## beautress (Oct 30, 2018)

From youtube:

Can you name the waterfalls in this video?  There are several waterfalls from all around the world in this video. 
After each waterfall the video will pause for a few seconds and then the name and place of the waterfall will be given.

​


----------



## Howard Roark (Oct 31, 2018)

Took this one spring during the thaw.


----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 17, 2018)

Iceland


----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 28, 2018)

The Rhine Falls at Schaffhausen.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 28, 2018)

The two faces of Snoqualmie Falls...….


----------



## Mindful (Dec 28, 2018)

One of many in Switzerland.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 30, 2018)

Wichita Falls at Lucy Park forms a sweeping 54-foot cascade that flows over several layers of rock. The falls are so beautiful, you can almost forget that they are man-made.


----------



## longknife (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## April (May 2, 2019)




----------



## April (May 6, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 12, 2019)




----------

